# Which MA suits me?



## MikeOstore (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey there!

I'm a 17 year old kid from Denmark, and i have developed an interest for MA's. So im a newbie in all areas of MA.

So i was wondering if you could give me some suggestions on which MA to try out.

First i can say that i am really intrigued by kicking specialized matial arts, maybe it's because I'm around 200cm tall?
I am pretty slender, I only weigh around 80 kg, which is very little for my height. I'm also pretty flexible, can kick over my head with no struggle.
I have no interest in grappling types of MA. No offence ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any help appreciated


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well if you are tall and skinny and like kicking over your head then it is TKD without any more question. Go find the best TKD school in your area and try it out but always keep your option open for other Arts that may help you in the future.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2008)

There is also Savate and Changquan


----------



## tellner (Jun 23, 2008)

What do you want out of martial arts? 
What sort of training is available in your area?
Go from there.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 23, 2008)

Tellner summed it up pretty well. I could suggest some martial art style, but if they aren't offered in your area, then that doesn't hep you.
What schools or styles are near you?

AoG


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2008)

What's available near you?


----------



## MikeOstore (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a rather sad part, I live in Næstved, Denmark.

So far iv only come a cross: Jiu jitsu, TKD, Judo, karate, wrestling and Aikido.

There was Muay Thai, but that closed 

I'm doing it for the fun of it, improved fitnes as well. Atm i won't be doing it for competition, but that may come later on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2008)

MikeOstore said:


> This is a rather sad part, I live in Næstved, Denmark.
> 
> So far iv only come a cross: Jiu jitsu, TKD, Judo, karate, wrestling and Aikido.
> 
> ...


 
If competition is a possible eventual goal you may want to stick with TKD, Judo, karate or wrestling. Or if you are thinking something like MMA competitions you may want to stick with Jujitsu or Judo or wrestling and Karate or TKD.

Jujitsu by itself, as far as I know, has no specific competitions and Aikido does not have them either. 

But both Jujitsu and Aikido are great MAs.

Best thing to do is go check out the schools, talk to the teachers observe the students and go form there


----------



## MikeOstore (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, i signed up for my local TKD school, first "lesson" is tommorow.

I might as well take advantage of the 1 free month 


Thanks to all of you for your help


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 24, 2008)

MikeOstore said:


> Ok, i signed up for my local TKD school, first "lesson" is tommorow.
> 
> I might as well take advantage of the 1 free month
> 
> ...


Just keep a open mind and I think you are going to liek it.  Great job in maknig the decision to study a Martial Art.  Best of luck in your training.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2008)

MikeOstore said:


> Ok, i signed up for my local TKD school, first "lesson" is tommorow.



That's great! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2008)

MikeOstore said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm a 17 year old kid from Denmark, and i have developed an interest for MA's. So im a newbie in all areas of MA.
> 
> ...


Join Kenpo :mst: Its perfect for you... Trust the TOD
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2008)

The best MA for you is the one where you feel comfortable with the instructor and other students; otherwise you won't stay, no matter how "suited" the MA is for you.

You might look at these two threads to help you choose the class that is right for you.

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## MikeOstore (Jun 24, 2008)

Little update, while im going to that other place tommorow, i also found another club, that trains karate.

The instructor is named Nikolaj Visti Jensen, and it seems like he has gotten alot of recognition.(He trained 5 years in Japan, under japanese grand masters, with 10.dan and so on, which btw also visits and train the students a few times a years as well)
Which admittedly catched my attention. 

This place is also in my city.

Not sure if karate fits me though?


But i'm gonna try em both out, and see what happends


----------



## MikeOstore (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok i went for the Karate session!

Although Im a newby, I loved it! everybody was being really nice, and patient, and it was such a great instructor!

And i even got to spare!

(I even got points xD)


----------

